# ALDI's Opening Hours?



## NHG (12 May 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows ALDI's opening hours.  Tried everywhere on their website and there is a section showing store locator and opening times, but its not working.  Naturally enough there is no telephone number or e-mail address.

I plan on going to the Carrick-on-Suir, Co Tipperary store on thursday (to get the lounger towels... they sound like a great idea)

Thank You


----------



## Caveat (12 May 2008)

From memory, I think Thursday might be 8 till 8?


----------



## Guest120 (12 May 2008)

NHG said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows ALDI's opening hours.  Tried everywhere on their website and there is a section showing store locator and opening times, but its not working.



User issue.

Site is working fine for me under IE 7.

FYI


> *Monday* 9:00am - 8:00pm
> *Tuesday* 9:00am -  8:00pm
> *Wednesday* 9:00am - 8:00pm
> *Thursday* 9:00am -  9:00pm
> ...


----------



## NHG (12 May 2008)

Thank you all.

Bluetonic, tried it again and still not working, maybe its because we live down in the sticks that it can't find where we live or a store, Thanks anyway.  Save me heading off before work and they not open as I live over 30mins drive away.


----------

